# Latest Hardware Arrivals @ BLCK



## Nick Black (19/5/21)

*Nevoks Pagee*







*Small, Stylish and exquisite.*

The world's first 360 degree bottom adjustable airflow weighing only 70g offers great versatility for those out and about and with the Nevoks SPL Coil Series to meet your flavour expectations. The new SPL Series coils to help promote smooth and pure flavour with big cloud production with 5-30w Variable Wattage

Introducing the new Pagee pod kit by Nevoks. A small pod system with a 950mAh charged via Type-C 2A Fast charging built-in battery. The Pagee used both a quick draw and button fire system for quick and easy use. With a max output of 30watts, while supporting a rich flavour production.​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nick Black (24/5/21)

*SMOK NOVO 4*






The Novo 4 reserves the delicacy & accessibility of the Novo series and promotes itself to a functional pod system with something fresh, including the air-inlet ring facilitating & customizing the flavor and vapor, the leak-proof coil design making the messy cleanup and liquid wasting a thing of the past, and the type-c port contributing to optimizing the charging efficiency. 

_You will experience a gratifying vaping experience with the Novo 4 than any previous version. Innovation keeps changing the vaping experience!_​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ivyvape (1/6/21)

Nick Black said:


> *Nevoks Pagee*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nick Black said:


> Thanks for the nice review of #pagee.


----------



## Nick Black (9/6/21)

*3 NEW COLOURWAYS, AS LIMITED AS EVER
GOLD | GUNMETAL | MATTE BLACK*






The Violator 28mm RTA is QP Design's latest and greatest in RTA devices. The build deck features four metal slide-in airflow inserts. Two of them are diamond-cut and the other two are slotted to support both dual and single coil builds. It also comes with a 4mL capacity straight glass tank as well as a 5.5mL capacity bubble tank to fit your needs. The tank has a threadless clip-on cap, making it easy to fill on the go. The side terminal postless deck makes build a breeze. QP thought of it all when creating this masterpiece, so make it yours today!​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nick Black (25/6/21)

*The Return of the Troll!!*







The new *Wotofo Troll X RTA* features a postless build deck, so it can accommodate dual coils while still leaving large space for easy building inside its compact chamber. It supports single/dual coil building, and has a optimized chamber space with postless deck design. With advanced inflow air diffusion solution — flexible air control with triangular air balancing system, the device can bring you smooth, controllable, and high quality air supply. There are two airflow inserts included in the package, with differently sized slots. The inserts are designed to sit firmly on the deck with push-pull switching, in this way, you can switch airflow modes freely without having to uninstall the coils.

*Get your hands on the Troll X today, available in-store or online!!*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick Black (28/6/21)

*Vandy Vape GAUR-21 Box Mod now available!*





Vandy Vape GAUR-21 Box Mod is a dual 21700 mod which has an output power range of 5-200W. Using upgraded Vandy chip, it supports upgrading firmware & 6 output modes: TC / VOLT / BP / ARR / FIR / APP. 

When you lose the device by accident and cannot find it anywhere, don't worry! Under Bluetooth connection, the device can be easily detected by using the retrieval function on the Vandy Vape App. Simply press retrieve button and the device will make a sound. Moreover, it is made of fiberglass reinforced PC which enhances durability and toughness.

*Brand: Vandy Vape
Main Features:*
1. Dual 21700 batteries, output power 5-200W, 6 output modes
2. Upgraded Vandy chip, supports upgrading firmware
3. Bluetooth-connect function for easy finding the device
4. Fiberglass reinforced PC enhances durability and toughness​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Nick Black (2/7/21)

*Geekvape Obelisk 120 Fast Charging MOD 3700mAh*​




Put your hands together for the world's first safe fast-charging vape now available in-store or online 
The Obelisk 120 FC MOD by GeekVape.
The Geekvape Obelisk 120 is powered by 3700mAh large built-in battery which can be fully charged in 15 MINUTES with USB-C cable. 
With the co-work of the upgraded chip and USB-PD Power Adapter, less heat will reach your Obelisk 120 FC. Moreover, the Geekvape Obelisk 120 has 5-120W adjustable wattage and 200℉-600℉/100℃-315℃ temperature control system. With the TFT 0.96-inch Color Screen, you can adjust the data of your vape more conveniently.​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nick Black (5/7/21)

*The Legend has returned!!! *





This time in collaboration with GeekVape, Digiflavor brings us the Drop RDA V1.5!!!
Machined Beautifully if i do say so myself!

The Digiflavor Drop RDA V1.5 is fit for BF Pin Squonk Mod. It is a dual coil 24mm diameter rebuildable dripper with a classic drop deck. The four large post holes are covered by knurled cap in a rectangular-shaped multi-airslot design. The dual post build deck frees up spaces for any size of coil structures, it allows for easy coil replacement and coil trimming, and boosts up more flavor-focused possibilities. The build deck of Drop RDA V1.5 is fully gold-plated for superior connectivity with dual-coil DIY system design for a user-friendly configuration.

Stop & get the latest Drop RDA Today!​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nick Black (12/7/21)

*The Rincoe Mechman Lite 228W TC Box Mod! 
Available In-store & Online.*




Combined with high performance and lightweight materials, this Device is made not only for new vapers but also for outdoor enthusiasts. The MECHMAN chip offers powerful and ultra-stable performance. Moreover, the Rincoe Mechman Lite Mod can provide a flash fire speed as fast as 0.002s bringing you an unprecedented experience.

Offering an affordable device without compromising on quality!​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nick Black (14/7/21)

*THE LEGEND RETURNS, LIGHTER & SMALLER!!*
_*GeekVape Presents the Aegis Legend 2!!!*_




The Aegis Legend V2 leaps with pride and honour. The Aegis Tri-proof Technology upgrades to the second generation. A-Lock, a new way to protect from accidental firing. The Aegis Legend 2 mod with the 2nd generation of Aegis Design with new 1.08-inch full screen. Charging port with flipping cover, easier to fuel your vape!!!​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nick Black (23/7/21)

*Find yourself by getting your hands on the Lost Vape Centaurus 250C!
*
_*A Beautiful combination of high-end materials, strikingly stunning.*_




The Centaurus DNA 250C features the high-end Evolv DNA 250C chipset with high accuracy and super-fast response time. It boasts a dual 18650 battery (Sold separately), delivers a maximum power of 200W and supports Power/ TC/ TCR/ Bypass modes. The device has a handy 0.91 inch TFT display screen to easily read out the essential parameters. Centaurus Mod can be charged via the USB port and includes an adapter that is compatible with the power bank.​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nick Black (26/7/21)

*QP Design Prey Flashlight Mech LTD EDT Kit!!!*





The Prey Limited Edition, a mechanical mod in the form of a tube. Using a 21700 Battery made with prestigious materials and conductors!
The "hybrid" connection allows a perfect conductivity and a breathtaking responsiveness. The Prey accepts atomizers from 25 to 28 mm with different ring sizes to fit your tanks and drippers. In addition, the Prey, features the switch on the side for an exceptional grip.​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nick Black (28/7/21)

*QP Design KONG 28mm LTD EDT Master Kit,*
* Now Available!*




QP Design launches its Kong Limited Edition with an exceptional dripper.

The Kong RDA 28mm Limited Edition from QP Design is a massive, modular 28mm diameter dripper.
This Limited Edition kit comes with a dual-coil tray. The space inside the screws will allow the assembly with thick wires. Mounting will be easy on the PQ shaped tray.
The Kong RDA is on the lookout for flavors and steam that you can refine thanks to the precise management of the airflow.

*Visit us online or in-store!*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nick Black (2/8/21)

*GO BIG OR GO HOME!!!*





*Get both you hands on the Steam Crave Titan!*
Their PWM VV MOD V1.5 & Aromamizer Titan V2 RDTA 20ml is the ultimate combo.
The Steam Crave Titan PWM VV MOD V1.5! is powered by a PWM Chip & quad 18650 cells, it reaches a maximum output of 300W. It is also compatible with dual 18650 cells & is perfectly for huge tanks from diameter 30mm to 41mm. It adopts an upgraded fire button also can be used as voltage adjustment dial. It adopts various protections to bring a safe vaping experience to you. 

The Aromamizer Titan V2 RDTA is a really huge rebuildable tank atomizer from the Steam Crave Aromamizer family. It comes with 28ml juice capacity and 41mm diameter for high powered vapers. It adopts postless deck for both parallel coil and staggered coil. Featuring beautiful big engravings on top and bottom, it is easy to grip and disassemble. The replacement extension parts turn the Titan from 20ml capacity to 32ml RDTA. The Titan V2 RDTA will bring you an diverse and miraculous vaping experience. The TITAN sets the bar for the 41mm market!
*
Available online and in-store at or Retail Boksburg Store! Each Sold Separately.*​


----------



## Silver (9/8/21)

20ml juice capacity!
Now we talking!


----------



## Nick Black (6/9/21)

*Lost Vape - Hyperion DNA 100C Mod*




*>STRONGER THAN EVER*
With the newest DNA 100C chip embedded in the military-grade materials, the Hyperion DNA 100C mod created an unprecedented vaping experience, making it stronger than ever in terms of durability and functionality.
*
>AUTHENTIC LEATHER COVERED*
Inherit the excellent top-notch and high-end quality of Lost Vape, Hyperion DNA 100C is built with authentic leather to make it comfortable to hold in your hand.

*>MAXIMUM 100-WATT OUTPUT*
Powered by a single 21700 battery, Hyperion DNA 100C mod offers max 100W output to meet all your needs for sub-ohm and RDA vaping.

_Visit us online or in-store!_​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick Black (13/9/21)

*It is time to get your hands the Voopoo Musket Box Mod!*




The VOOPOO MUSKET Box Mod uses a Dual 18650 battery and can output at a power rating of 5-120W. Moreover, the body is made of Aluminum Alloy material which is light & durable.

*Main Features:*
1. Dual 18650 battery, output power 5-120W
2. Aluminum Alloy material, light & durable

*Resistance Range:*
0.1-3.0Ω

*Visit us online or in-store!*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nick Black (15/9/21)

*Check out the Wotofo Profile SQUONK 80W Box Mod!



*
Profile Squonk Mod, brought to you by Wotofo & Mrjustright1. 
It is an 80w squonk mod, but it can be transformed into a non-squonker which is able to output 200W max power! 
Just take out the squonk bottle and add a 18650 battery there. 
In single battery mode, it is a squonk mod, and in dual battery mode, it is a regular high wattage mod. 
Easy to switch and easy to use.

*Visit us online or in-store!*​


----------



## Nick Black (17/9/21)

*Discover the Lost Vape URSA Mini 30W Pod Kit.*




Featuring a 1200mAh battery, 5-30W output range, and utilizes coils from the Lost Vape UB Lite Series. 
Constructed from durable zinc-alloy, the URSA Mini is a compact portable pod system, offering compatibility with the UB Lite Coil Series. 
Below the magnetic pod sits a dual slotted airflow control ring to deliver a controlled flow of air to the center of the coil. Outputting between 5-30W, the URSA Mini Pod Kit makes full use of the 1200mAh battery to deliver outstanding vapor and flavor.

*Visit us online or in-store!*​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TrifeDawg17 (11/10/21)

Nick Black said:


> Hi.
> Is your store in Kenilworth, Cape Town closed or has it relocated?
> *Check out the Wotofo Profile SQUONK 80W Box Mod!
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick Black (11/10/21)

Hi There, our CPT Branch has unfortunately closed down permanently.
You can however purchase through our Website (https://blckvapour.co.za/)
Free Shipping for Orders over R500.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nick Black (13/10/21)

*Uwell presents it's latest addition to the Caliburn range...
The A2 Pod Kit has arrived!*




The Uwell Caliburn A2 is equipped with 520mAh built-in battery with type-C quick charging and supports Auto Draw & Button Activation. 

The A2 is constructed from PA, Aluminum Alloy with a concise and fashionable shape to offer a unique grip.
This pod device has a lightweight frame and slim design, very easy to carry. The Chip-set features constant voltage output mode and multiple circuit protection. 

The A2 cartridge has a 2ml capacity with top fill design and FeCrAI UN2 Meshed-H 0.9Ω coil with Uwell Pro-FOCS technology to provide authentic flavor.
_*
Get your hands on the latest Caliburn from Uwell.
Caliburn, feel the burn*_​


----------



## Nick Black (8/11/21)

*The latest Generation Caliburn by Uwell *





Featuring it's small and durable shape making it an easy to carry everyday carry with a 520mAh built-in battery. 

It uses the previous Caliburn A2 Cartridge which adopts a top fill system & a visible window. Built-in FeCrAI UN2 Meshed-H 0.9 Ω Coil in the Cartridge providing you authentic flavor.​


----------



## Nick Black (10/11/21)

Vandy Vapes successor to the KYLIN M RTA, they present the
*KYLIN M PRO RTA


*

An 8ml Tank beautifully engraved Chamber which greatly increases the e-liquid storage capacity. 

It adopts top filling & top airflow intake structure which supports anti-leaking Mesh Wire builds.

The perfect MESH RTA to experience an explosion of flavour​


----------



## Ghostvaper (13/11/21)

Nick Black said:


> *GO BIG OR GO HOME!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi is this still available?


----------



## Grand Guru (14/11/21)

Ghostvaper said:


> Hi is this still available?


http://www.blckvapour.co.za/


----------



## Nick Black (15/11/21)

Ghostvaper said:


> Hi is this still available?



Hi there, unfortunately not suppliers do not seem to be stocking this beauty any more


----------



## Nick Black (26/7/22)

*The BLCK BAR Disposable Device*
A High Quality 1500 Puff Device (Aluminum Tube with Gloss Finish). giving you Consistent Flavour on every draw.
Devices are Assembled and Filled locally, ensuring that the Bases & Additives used are exactly the same as the 
Standard Ingredients currently being used In E-liquid Salts.

We have 4 AMAZING Flavours to choose from in 
0MG. 20MG & 40MG Strengths

Man-gu :
Smooth & Juicy Mangoes combined with Zesty Guava Nector all rounded off with crushed Ice.

The OG OJ :
Freshly Squeezed and aiming to please.

Cara-Bacco :
Caramel & Tobacco is truly a match made in heaven.
Luxurious Caramel caressing the Strong, Earthy notes of the Tobacco leaf.
Silky smooth, while natural, a sublime combo!

Choc-Mint Cookie :
For all fans of mint and chocolate, have I got the cookie for you. Delicious morsels of mint chocolate bliss and refreshing mint.

Purchase these items in-store (Retail JHB) or Online via our website.

PS: Orders over R750 qualify for FREE delivery.

For a limited time only: Receive a FREE Gift of your choice* when you spend over R1000!

The Points Store - Exclusive Products can be purchased using points earned from every purchase you make! You can also convert your Points to Discount Vouchers.

WARNING: This Post may contain Nicotine. Nicotine is an addictive Chemical 



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/8/22)

This looks cool @Nick Black 
im assuming these are all filled with Nic Salts liquid?
ie not normal freebase?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nick Black (22/8/22)

Silver said:


> This looks cool @Nick Black
> im assuming these are all filled with Nic Salts liquid?
> ie not normal freebase?


Hi Silver, Yes! They're filled with the same ingredients used in standard Nicotine Salt E-Liquids and there is also a 0mg Variant Available as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick Black (6/9/22)

Nick Black said:


> Hi Silver, Yes! They're filled with the same ingredients used in standard Nicotine Salt E-Liquids and there is also a 0mg Variant Available as well!





Silver said:


> This looks cool @Nick Black
> im assuming these are all filled with Nic Salts liquid?
> ie not normal freebase?


Psst.. @Silver

*The BLCK BAR Disposable Device*
A High Quality 1500 Puff Device (Aluminum Tube with Gloss Finish). giving you Consistent Flavour on every draw.
Devices are Assembled and Filled locally, ensuring quality Bases & ingredients are used in production.





We have 4 AMAZING Flavours to choose from in 0MG. 20MG, 40MG Nicotine Salt Strengths & *Now in 18MG Freebase Nicotine*​Man-gu




: Smooth & Juicy Mangoes combined with Zesty Guava Nector all rounded off with crushed Ice.
The OG OJ



: Freshly Squeezed and aiming to please.
Cara-Bacco



: Caramel & Tobacco is truly a match made in heaven. Luxurious Caramel caressing the Strong, Earthy notes of the Tobacco leaf.
Choc-Mint Cookie









: For all fans of mint and chocolate, have we got the cookie for you. Delicious morsels of mint chocolate bliss and refreshing mint.

Purchase these items in-store (Retail JHB) or Online via our website.
PS: Orders over R750 qualify for FREE delivery.
For a limited time only: Receive a FREE Gift of your choice* when you spend over R1000!

WARNING: This Post may contain Nicotine. Nicotine is an addictive Chemical

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (6/9/22)

Nick Black said:


> Psst.. @Silver
> 
> *The BLCK BAR Disposable Device*
> A High Quality 1500 Puff Device (Aluminum Tube with Gloss Finish). giving you Consistent Flavour on every draw.
> ...



Oh wow - 18mg Freebase
Thank heavens
This is marvellous!

@Nick Black - I am scheduled for a Nic/PG/VG order soon - so I would love to add one or two of these disposables to try them out.
My only problem is that I can't decide which two of these I would like, they all sound fabulous. I might have to just get all 4 and then do a feedback thread...

Thanks for the tag

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

